# Can someone explain why some whey can make ricotta, but not my mozz whey?



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

I ordered the 30 minute ricotta/mozzarella kit and have been making lots of mozz. I know I read somewhere thay you can use the mozz whey to make ricotta, but this recipe booklet specifically says it cannot be used to make ricotta. And I tested it by pouring vinegar in with the whey and nothing happens at all. What is the difference? I hate to see all that whey go to the chickens. Is there another recipe that is almost as easy with which I can make both?

Thanks,
Monica


----------



## debrad636 (Jul 17, 2008)

What temp is the whey? I need to get mine to nearly 200 degrees. Also, add a quart of milk to the whey.
Deb


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

for ricotta, whey pH needs to be 5.2. What booklet are you using? You don't need to use vinegar with a mozz whey, it should already be the right acid level when you stretch the mozz. Adding some milk really ups the yield.


----------



## GFamilyFarm (Mar 9, 2010)

What I have read says to heat the way right away (after straining out the mozzarella) to 190 to get ricotta. You don't add anything as linuxboy said. I only add vinegar if I am making it from whole milk or whey from other cheeses. Since I was having trouble getting curds for my mozzarella (appears my recipe was too acidic) I made lots of ricotta just from heating the failed batches of mozzarella up to 190 and straining through cheesecloth.


----------

